# Größere LANParty



## ElFunghi (10. März 2002)

Hi@all
ich möchte mitn paar kumpels ne lanparty für etwa 100 leute verwalten, könnten auch mehr werden , aber iss ja egal. auf alle fälle müssen wir ja erstma die ganze technik einkaufen, wir hatten uns das so gedacht(für 100 leute): 13 Hub-Switches mit jeweils 8 buchsen, 100x3m kabel für die verbindung mit den rechner vom hub, 13x2m kabel für die verbindungen der hubs untereinander (den strom erwähn ich hier mal nicht weil das tut nichts zur sache)!
also meine fragen , ist das diesem netzwerk zuzumuten( also würde das so funktionieren wie ich es vorhabe??) und noch eine zweite frage wenn das so funktioniert, brauchen wir ja mehr als einen rechner(server) für die spiele(kann ja nich einer alleine machen), deshalb müssten diese rechner ja auch ans netzwerk! und ich hab mir das so gedacht: ich selbst hab ne netzwerkkarke mit einer up/down buchse, und noch eine zweite (eigetlich ist es ein HUB) mit 4 ausgängen, wobei man beim 4en einstellen kann ob er senden oder empfangen soll, ist es denn möglich wenn sich die anderen rechner (die die server sind) bei mir an den HUB anschliesen, das dann das gesamte LAN diese server zu verfügung hat(weil ich ja ne zweite netzwerkkarte hab)???

zugegeben etwas umständlich formuliert aber ich hoffe ihr werdet das trotzdem verstehen! 

also hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen

THX
ElFunghi


----------



## Psyclic (10. März 2002)

wieso 13 8er switches ?

nehmt doch 24er !


----------



## ElFunghi (10. März 2002)

ja toll, aber für uns kommts billiger 13 8er zu nehmen anstatt n paar 24er es sei denn du kennst ne gute site wo man 100 ports unter 2000mark kriegt!?


----------



## Psyclic (11. März 2002)

wollt ihr das equipment kaufen oder mieten ?

ich mein ... für eine 100er lan equipement kaufen lohnt nicht.
für ne größere lan equipement kaufen is (zu) teuer...

an eurer stelle würd ich den kram mieten und auf 300-500 leute ausdehnen


----------



## ElFunghi (11. März 2002)

Jo das zu mieten hatten wir auch erst gedacht, allerdings gibts bei uns in umkreis soweit ich weis niemanden der das anbietet.
aber wir haben uns da schon was gedacht, und zwar wollen wir zuerst für etwa 100-150 leute equipment kaufen, die lan steigen lassen, und das übriggebliebene geld erstmal aufbewaren zur nächsten party, das dann eingenommene geld benutzen wir dann um noch mehr technik zu kaufen und dementprechend für 200-250 leute die party zu machen usw.
aber wenn du einen guten "händler" kennst wo man "günstig" die klamotten herbekommt (also nun ausleihen) dann sag doch bidde wie man ihn erreichen kann, vielleicht können wirs ja dann auch so machen!

THX
ElFunghi 

PS: nochmal wegen der "aufbaustrategie", würde es denn wirklich so funtionieren wie ich oben geschrieben hab, also server>switch>clienten>switch>clienten usw. ???


----------



## Suppenkasperl (11. März 2002)

Naja, wenn ihr mehr als eine LAN macht lohnt sich das ja mit dem kaufen..


----------



## ElFunghi (11. März 2002)

Jo wir werden so einige machen, aber eine GROSSE FRAGE HAB ICH NOCH

WAS IST EIN BACKBONE?? 

und wofür braucht man ihn genau , und braucht man ihn bei 100-150 leuten?

THX
ElFunghi


----------



## Naj-Zero (11. März 2002)

der backbone ist meineswissens nach die verbindung der einzelnen switches(meist um ein vielfaches schneller)
wenn ich falsch liege korrigiert mich...


----------



## ElFunghi (11. März 2002)

Also wenn du recht hast bräuchten wir die teile, weil wir ja mehrere switches aneinander haben, das sind dann ja nur kabel oda?????


THX
ElFunghi


----------



## Psyclic (12. März 2002)

http://www.rentalan.de


----------



## ElFunghi (12. März 2002)

ahja genau sowas hab ich gesucht, naja falls wir die technik dann nich mehr bezahlt kriegen wende ich mich an die typen!

aso, noch ne frage an dich Psyclic, weist du haargenau wofuer backbones sind? aso und noch ne frage, würde es denn funtzen wenn sich 2 andere rechner an mich dranhängen(per intern-hub) das dann alle die im lan hängen auf die server von den rechnern zugreifen können? 

THX
ElFunghi


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (13. März 2002)

*Backbone*: Englische Bezeichnung für Rückgrat • ein Backbone ist der Hauptstrang / die Hauptstraße eines Netzwerks und verbindet die PoPs eines INTERNET Service Providers (siehe ISP) untereinander. Stern- und ringförmige Backbones tauchen sehr häufig auf. Mit zunehmender Größe eines Netzes und höheren Anforderungen nimmt jedoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer relativ wilden Topologie zu.

http://www.myglossar.de/glossar/amglos_b.htm


----------



## ElFunghi (13. März 2002)

aha, das heist also wenn wir das lan mit dem netz verbinden würden bräuchten wir sowas!? na denn, wir ham eh keine internet-anschlüsse da , heist also wir brauchen keine backbones(korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege!)
thx@digi

THX
ElFunghi


----------



## DarkLordSilver (13. März 2002)

naja sowas wien backbone braucht ihr auf jeden fall...d.h. die server auf denen die spiele laufen werden an ein SWITCH angeschlossen an dem dann alle anderen switches und hubs drankommen...naja ich muss sagen ich weiss selbst nicht recht wi ihr das hinbekommen wollt mit eurem netzwerk.......zuoberst muss auch jeden fall ein leiustungsfähiger switch sein an den dann die server angehängt sind...sonst ist der ping im *****....und sowiso würd ich schauen das ihr als backbone etwas im gbit-bereich kriegt...ist zwar nicht notwendig aber besser....

naja ich bin ja noch nicht so der hirsch...korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.....


----------



## ElFunghi (13. März 2002)

naja so ganz sicher bin ich mir ja auch nich wie wir das machen wollen deshalb frag ich ja, ah ich häng mal n bild an so wie der erste stand der dinge iss:







also, ich weis nich ob das die beste lösungs iss aber anders wird es verdammt teuer!

THX
ElFunghi


----------



## DarkLordSilver (13. März 2002)

naja könnte hinhauen....  ist der oberste tisch der mit den servern?


----------



## ElFunghi (13. März 2002)

jo des iss der mit den servern!

warum KÖNNTE hinhauen, iss des nich gut so? sei ruhig ehrlich!!


THX
ElFunghi


----------



## DarkLordSilver (13. März 2002)

hehe ich bin ehrlich..  aber eben ich will dir keinen scheiss verklickern.......ich würde sagen dass es geht...

hmmmm p.s. ich werd noch n thread machen zu etwas dass an LAN's weit verbreitet ist, nähmlich dass mann die pc's nicht sieht in der netzwerkumgebung...k.a. warum aber das wäre normal...


----------



## Psyclic (13. März 2002)

sorry ich kann dir deine frage was lan´s angeht leider auch net beantworten da ich wohl plan hab wie man kleinere netzwerke bewerkstelligt...

aber bei nem großen projekt wie ner lan würd ich mal auf den bekannten lan seiten im forum nachschaun !
da sind auf jeden fall leute vom fach die dir helfen können !

http://www.planetlan.de <- zb
oder http://www.lanparty.de


----------



## DarkLordSilver (14. März 2002)

jo das ist wôhl das beste.......


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (15. März 2002)

So wie ich das auf Deinem Plan erkennen kann, werden die einzelnen Switches direkt miteinander verbunden (sprich: Switch 1 zu Switch 2 zu Switch 3 usw.)

Ihr solltet es eher so machen, das alle Switches an einem zentralen Switch hängen (sprich: Switch 1 an Switch Master, Switch 2 an Switch Master usw.) und an diesen Masterswitch auch die Server hängen. Dieser sollte dann DualSpeed (10/100 MBit minimum) sein, eher ein 1000MBit Uplink und 100er Ports. Den Uplink das ihr notfalls auch einen zweiten Switch als Master hinstellen könnt.

Ich mach Dir heute Mittag mal eine Grafi das Du siehst wie ich das meine!


----------



## ElFunghi (15. März 2002)

Oh jo , das wär nett!
das was du sagst iss mit gestern auch eingefallen, weil wenn man switch mit switch usw. verbindet, würd man da nur standbilder sehen!
es iss nur so, wir bräuchten ja einen (haupt) switch mit 13 anschlüssen , den gibts ja nich, deshalb 16er, allerdings hab ich noch keinen "günstigen" gefunden, wir würden uns sicher einen mieten aber da wir ja mehrere machen wollen, würde das dann wahrscheinlich noch teurer als wenn wir uns einen kaufen, aber wie gesagt das teil darf nich so teuer sein, sonst kriegen wir das nich mehr bezahlt!

aber mach erstma den plan 

THX
ElFunghi


----------



## ElFunghi (16. März 2002)

also ich hag mich mal nach günstigen switches umgesehen und hab folgendes gefunden.
ich weis nich ob der gut iss, weil da ja auch keine rate beim uplink dabei steht, aber denke schon , was meint ihr?

THX
ElFunghi


----------



## DarkLordSilver (17. März 2002)

*hmm jo.....*

...der switch könnte herhauen....

und digi hatt recht so wi ers gesagt hat isses besser (is mir bei euem plan gar nicht aufgefallen)........


----------



## momohk (20. März 2002)

Also, das scheint mir alles etwas vage zu sein und nicht shr durchdacht.

Du darfst eine sache nicht vergessen, auf einer lan wird geleeched ohne ende. Das zocken wäre für das netzwerk nicht da prob.

Ich würde auf jeden fall die clientswitche auf 10 Mbit runterfahren.

Man baut ein netzwerk immer vom server aus auf.

D.h. Der/Die server hat die stärkste anbindung. In eurem fall eben 100 MBit, was aber nicht so die riesenwaffe ist das nicht.

gruessle

Momo


----------



## ElFunghi (20. März 2002)

Jo, ich hab mal überlegt wer denn mal ne große LAN gemacht hat den ich kenne, und da iss mir Yuro von RF-MAPS eingefallen, hab da dann auch mal was gepostet und nach ein paar tagen hatte er mir dann folgende beschreibung geliefert:

(Text von Yuro)
Du willst eine Lanparty für 150-200 Mann veranstalten ? Ok, da kann ich dir helfen. Ich würde dir allerdings voschlagen, daß du erstmal privat mit ein paar Kumpels einfach mal 10 Rechner über einen Switch oder Hub verbindest. Bei einer 10-Mann-Lanparty reicht ein 10-Port Hub vollkommen aus. Wenn du (wie auf vielen Lanpartys üblich) auch recht viele Dateien tauschen möchtest und nicht nur zocken, solltest du dir bei 10 Leuten einen 100 Mbit Hub zulegen. Ab 50 Leuten wäre bei Datentausch ein 100 Mbit SWITCH erforderlich, da es bei einem Hub beim Datentausch oft zu Datenkollisionen kommt. 

Nun aber zu der eigentlichen Organisation. 

Viele Lanpartybetreiber benutzen eine automatische IP-Zuweisung, welche von einem sog. Server erledigt wird. Dies ist eine komfortable Sache, hat aber auch einen entscheidenden Nachteil. Sollte einer der Besucher der Lanparty auch einen Server mitbringen und ebenfalls eine automatische IP-Zuweisung starten, kackt dir dein ganzes Netzwerk ab. Aus diesem Grund ziehe ich bei meinen Lanpartys eine manuelle Zuwesung der IP´s vor. Dabei bekommt jeder Besucher die für Ihn zugeteilte seine IP am Eingang oder am Sitzplatz mitgeteilt. Der Besucher trägt diese IP dann von Hand in seinen Rechner ein. Hat das dann jeder Besucher gemacht geht der Stress erst richtig los. Viele Leute haben auf Ihren Rechnern Firewalls installiert, welche gelegentlich das Anmelden in einem Netzwerk einfach untersagen. Also hänge ein großes Schild auf mit der Aufschrift "FIREWALLS ABSCHALTEN!!!". Sowas hilft, aber es werden trotzdem Leute zu dir kommen und dich nerven, weil Sie keinen Plan habe wie man die eigene IP eingibt oder ne Firewall abschaltet. Das nächste Problem sind die vielen unterschiedlichen Windowsversionen auf den ganzen Rechner. Da kommt es oft vor, daß jemand mit WinME einfach nicht auf nem Win2000 Rechner connecten kann. Bei vielen Leuten kackt hier und da auch mal der Rechner einfach so ab und dann werden die zu dir kommen und dich fragen, ob du Zeit hast ein Betriebsystem zu installieren. Dann sind da noch die Besucher, welche Ihre Netzwerkarte zu Hause fürs DSL benutzen und keine Ahnung haben, wie man das Ding ins Lanpartynetz anschließt. Du wirst also niemals deine Ruhe haben und es werden ständig Leute um dich herum sein, welche ein Problem haben. Für eine 50 Mann Lanparty brauchst du minstestens 5 Leute die dir helfen und sich mit oben genannten Dingen gut auskennen. Für eine 150 bis 200 Mann Lanparty sind 10-15 Helfer optimal. 

Kommen wir nun zur Infrastruktur des Netzwerkes. 

Bei 10 Leuten ist es recht einfach, daß alle 10 sich an einem HUB/SWITCH anschließen. Bei einer Lanparty mit 150 -200 Leuten muß man aber genau planen, wie man das macht. Wenn du dir drei 50 Port SWITCHES kaufst und die in einem Eck stehen, muß der letzte Besucher ein fast 100 Meter langes Netzwerkabel mitbringen um sich an dem HUB/SWITCH snzuschließen und das darf nicht passieren. Aus diesem Grund mußt du dir über die genau Platzverteilung im klaren sein und die einzelnen Verbindungen so legen, daß Jeder Besucher im Umkreis von 10-15 Metern sich ans Netz anlschießen kann. Du solltest auch darauf achten, daß du bei großen Lanpartys das Netzwerk wie ein Spinnennetz aufbaust und jeder HUB/SWITCH mehrfache Wege zum nächsten Knotenpunkt (SWITCH) hat. Stell dir einfach vor, du hast einen 50 Port SWITCH an einem Ende des Tischen und einen anderen am anderen Ende. Wenn du diese beiden Switches mit nur einem Netzwerkkabel verbindest, hast du 50 Leute mit einem einzigen Kabel mit weiteren 50 Leuten verbunden. Das darf so nicht sein, denn das würde sehr schnell zu einem Netzwerkstau führen. Versuche also möglichst viele Knotenpunkte zu schaffen und viele einzelne HUBS/SWITCHES miteinander zu verbinden, daß ein richtiges Netz entsteht. Fällt zum Beispiel ein Verbindungsswitch aus, muß es immer noch die Möglichkeit geben, über einen anderen Switch im Netzwerk vorhanden zu sein. Auf diese Weise ist übrigens auch unser Internet aufgebaut. Wenn da ein Rechner (Knotenpunkt) mal ausfällt, suchen sich die Daten automatisch einen anderen verfügbaren Weg durchs Netz. 

soweit die beschreibung von Yuro, und das klingt sehr einleuchtend, vor allem weil er demnächst erst in frankfurt und noch irgentwo ne riesen lan macht.

THX
ElFunghi


----------



## DarkLordSilver (20. März 2002)

jo det is guet......aba...eben..recht hadder 

niemals dhcp-server!!!!
niemals über 10 meter strecke bis zum hub oder switch 
niemals nur eine verbindung zum netzwerk, immer 2-3 
immer genügend helfer...
immmer wieder gibtz probs mit firewalls und netzwerkkarten
immer wieder gibtz noob die die falsche ip eintippen....

hehe ich wiederhole den texxt oben sorry...


----------



## momohk (20. März 2002)

Also bei der oben genannten konstallation müßtest du spanning tree fahren und ich denke, daß das für den fragenden etwas zu viel verlangt ist.

Evtl. solltest du dir lieber jamand mit ins team holen, der sowas schon mal gemacht hat, oder fang doch  mal mit ner kleineren lanp an.


gruessle

Momo


----------



## DarkLordSilver (20. März 2002)

was ist denn spanning tree......?!?! 

hmmm eben statt die switches auf 10 mbit laufen zu lassen könntest du auch bei den servern jeh 2 netzwerkkarten oder mehr teamen (dazu gibttet scho nn thread  von mir  .... ,dann haben sie mehr bandbreite....


----------



## momohk (20. März 2002)

Spanning tree macht eben das, was weiter oben gefordert wurde. Nämlich die verbindungen zwischen den switchen redundant zu halten.


Ich bezweifele, daß das mit den 2 netzwerkkarten funktioniert.

Es gibt nur wenige karten(treiber) die das unterstützen, des weiteren sollte der switch den trunk auch bedienen können.

gruessle

Momo


----------



## DarkLordSilver (20. März 2002)

dochdoch es gibt ein paar karten und auch treiber die das unterstützen.... dann kanste einfach 2 kabel anschliessen und dann haste 200 mbit..... und 2 karten mider gleichen ip...... naja iss nicht so einfach...aber wäre noch effektiv.......

eben kannste das spanning tree noch ein wenig erklären?!? oder ist das einfach ein anderer begriff für mehr als ein kabel legen


----------



## momohk (20. März 2002)

Ich kanns mal kurz umreißen.

Also spanning tree ist ein protokoll, daß alle switche im netz können müssen.

Dann wird das ganze gestartet und dann findet so ein art wahl des oberbosses statt.

Und es werde alle verbindungen rauf und wieder runter gefahren und so sie doppelten verbindungen heraus gefunden.

Das ganze wir dann abgelegt und wenn eine verbindung aus fällt wird eben dei 2 benutzt.

gruessle

Momo


----------



## ElFunghi (20. März 2002)

Also ich hab bei mir nen 4x 10/100 HUB drin , also intern. meint ihr jetzt wenn ich da mehrere kabel an den switch hänge wird die bandbreite höher oda wat??

THX
ElFunghi


----------



## momohk (20. März 2002)

Mit sicherheit nicht.

Gruessle

Momo

P.S. Ein Hub ist das schlechteste was es gibt für ne lanp.


----------



## Lykon (6. April 2002)

ich sag nur

http://www.nolimitnetworks.net/

die beraten auch gut und helfen auch gerne


----------



## DarkLordSilver (6. April 2002)

hehe jo die bandbreit wird schon ned höher, wenn schon breiter  

jo ein hub is schlimm....


----------



## daigoro (28. April 2002)

aloa 
ich hab mir das pic mal  angeschaut..
so wie ich das sehe habt ihr nur eine "große leitung" zwischen
den switches und den servern.
da muss eindeutig ne zweite her. wenn euch nämlich die erste abkackt wär ja sonst das ganze netz im *****.
ham wir bei uns in der schule auch gemacht..

wenn ihr zwei leitungen habt würd ich mind. zwei groß server haben die unterienander verbunden sind und jeder halt an einer leitung zu den switches. der vorteil durch die verbindung unter den servern
ist das, falls bei einem der server z.b. die leitung ausfällt trotzdem weiter arbeiten kann. eben über diese verbindung zum anderen server dessen leitung noch funzt. 
die verbindung zwischen den servern muss deshalb eine schnelle backbone verbindung sein.

wollt das ganze nur mal los werden weil ich das auf deinem pic nicht gesehen.

cYa
daigoro


----------



## Virtual Freak (29. April 2002)

*Also ich würd das so machen!*

Erst mal generel...ne Lan aufzuziehen is ne riesen Arbeit...und du bis nacher TOT ...aber is is cool..und wenn alles klappt is saugutes gefühl zu wissen das du 100 Leuten 3 Tage lang Spass bereited hast.

Aber...so wie du das bis jetzt geplant hast wird das galub nix...sag bescheid wenns doch ging...
aber ich schreib dir mal hin wie ich das machen würd...
als erstes...fang nich an mit der hardware zu schmürtzeln...da muss leistung hin den mit dem LAN steht und fällt die party...
Also...Die Server müssen Saft haben...und aufjedenfall als dedicated laufen...dh keiner gamet darauf oder macht sonst was drauf...
die switches müssen minimum 100 Full Duplex beherschen...alles ander kannste vergessen...HUB streich gleich mal von deiner Liste...
Noch besser wär für die server n GIGAByte Link..aber das liegt nich mal bei uns im Budget..is schweine teuer..abba rockt)

naja...ansonsten mal hier n Kabel plan wie ich das sehen..
sorry is n bisserl gross aber ich hatte grad nur Paint.








sollte eigentlich selbst erklärend sein...
du brauchst ne Menge kabel...


NOch zu den Clients...ne 100er Karte sollte als minimum in jeder mühle stecken...alles andere bremst...
jeder user is sleber verantwortlich das seine karte fehlerfrei läuft...tut sie das nicht fliegt er bis sie tut,...eine karte kann dir n ET locker reissen.

IPs werden fest vergeben...dupes werden öffentlich gebrantmarkt)

noch fragen??

Greetz VF


is zwar un uralt tread...aber ich hoff ich konnt noch helfen


----------



## daigoro (29. April 2002)

ich denk dein plan VF is net schlecht und viele kabel is wohl auch weniger das problem.
denk mal es ist auch wichtig alles sauber zu bündeln(kabel zu sammenzu machen beschriften). ohne übersicht => chaos
ich würd auch festlegen was gezockt wird !!!

thx cYa
daigoro


----------



## ElFunghi (31. Mai 2002)

Misst , anscheinend war der Treath so alt das ich nichmal mehr ne mail bekommen hab das hier noch was gepostet wurde sorry!

Also das mit der LAN war wegen des nicht grade mächtigen Budget dann doch nix, aba wir sind fleißig am sparen  

Also nochma Dank an alle die mir geholfen haben!!
(Ich denke das dieser Treath nun offiziell beendet ist! *schnief*)

Ihr werdet mir fehlen ;((  

THX
ElFunghi


----------



## Sibbe2k (4. Juni 2002)

soooo, ich werd auch mal was dazu schreiben, gebe aber von anfang an zu, nur bis seite 2 gelesen zu haben. also so wie du dir das mit dem netz vorstellst wird das kaum funktionieren, bzw. sehr langsam, da ein HUB nur 100 MBit für alle 8 ports INSGESAMT zur verfügung stellt, wo gegen ein switch allerdings die 100 MBit für jeden port bietet. also grundsätzlich switches. deine angegebenen kabellängen sind auch nicht nah an dem was du benötigen wirst. ausserdem soweit es mir bekannt ist bringt zu einer LAN jeder sein eigenes kabel mit, was eure kosten schon mal beachtlich senken würde. dann zu der sache mit dem backbone, am backbone laufen die Uplinks der einzelnen switche zusamen. er ist also der kern des LANs. Die server werden an einen schnellen switch angeschlossen und direkt an den Backbone gehängt, da dann alle teilnehmer in etwa gleiche bedingungen beim zugriff darauf haben. 

grundsätzlich ist es einfacher für den LAN veranstalter das equipment zu mieten. einen link habbich schon gesehen, ein anderer den ich anzubieten habe ist http://www.x-rent.de die sind sehr günstig in den preisen und haben TOP equipment, ich habe selber schon mit dem gesamten equipment gearbeitet. 

und das du damit rechnest das bei deiner lan geld überigbleibt von dem du dann neues equipment kaufen kannst ist auch nicht ganz so richtig, wenn etwas überigbleibt ist es extrem wichtig aber normalerweise ist es üblich LANs so zu veranstalten das kein gewinn rauskommt aber auch kein verlust also +-0 €. denn LANs mit gewinn sind doch sehr verrufen.


ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen

sibbe2k
--------------------
team LANarena


----------



## ElFunghi (4. Juni 2002)

Hm jo THX,
ich denk mal schon das wir das Zeug dann Mieten werden!
Und dieses X-Rent gefällt mir richtig *g*


----------



## Sibbe2k (6. Juni 2002)

schreib mir mal ne mail wenn du die LAN steigen lässt  vielleicht hab ich ja Zeit/Lust zu kommen  sibbe2k@lanarena.de


----------



## DarkLordSilver (6. Juni 2002)

hmmm weiss jehmand wo man in CH lan equipment mieten kann?


----------



## ElFunghi (7. Juni 2002)

@Sibbe2k
Klar , mach ich  
@DarkLordSilver
Nee Sorry, ka


----------



## DarkLordSilver (10. Juni 2002)

ich hab was gefunden!!!

hier!


----------



## ElFunghi (10. Juni 2002)

> ich hab was gefunden!!!


Glückwunsch  

Hm, hab ma ne Idee. Und zwar sind wir auch am überlegen wie wir die Wars austragen! Also so das dich da nix überschneidet. 
AUFRUF!:Alle die schonmal eine mehr oder weniger grosse LAN gemacht haben, posten mal bitte ihren Gameplan. Also so wie welche Games gezoggt wurden und wie das nacher zusammengerechnet wurde!
Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine 

THX
ElFunghi


----------



## Klon (12. Juni 2002)

Ihr solltet euch dafür ein Intranet System besorgen, beispielsweise das von http://www.LANSurfer.com


----------



## port29 (20. Juni 2002)

In welcher stadt ist eigentlich die LAN?


----------



## ElFunghi (20. Juni 2002)

In Bad Marienberg  
Im schönen Westerwald *g*

http://www.bad-marienberg.de


----------



## port29 (20. Juni 2002)

Und wer Administriert das ganze?

Ich hab mir das Bild angeschaut und muss sagen, dass ich nicht glaube, dass das so funkionieren wird, wie ihr es euch vorstellt.
Die Last ist auf den Servern zu groß

ich meine das jetzt zu diesem Bild
http://mitglied.lycos.de/lanplan/Lanplan.JPG


----------



## Klon (20. Juni 2002)

Erm ja das denk ich auch 


Das ist eine Darstellung unsrer Netzwerkarchitektur (also der Bytephobia 2002 siehe Banner in meiner SIG)
Der Tipfehler unten bei den 26.6 Gbit sei verziehen, es sind 36.6 Gbit Backplane.

Diese Planung ist aussreichend, wir haben zwar doppelt so viele User aber man sieht trozdem das ihr ein bisl kleinlich wart beim Netzwerk.


----------



## port29 (20. Juni 2002)

japp, das ist schon eher ein netzwerk, was vernünftig laufen kann, nur ehrlich gesagt sind mir das zu wenig server. 1 Server wird 200 Gamer nicht aushalten. Ich würde mir da einen normalen Server besorgen. Dazu dann 10 Server nur mit Speicher, Prozessor, Netzteil, Netzwerkkarte, vieleicht sogar 2 Karten

Gbit für das Äußere Netz (Gamer)
100 MBit um auf das NFS zuzugreifen

Diese Server würde ich dann vieleicht zu einem Cluster zusammenbinden und dann VMs mit servern aufbauen. Das währe dann allerdings eine Option. Ich hoffe du hast nichts gegen, wenn ich in deinem Bild rumzeichne, oder? Dann würde ich noch einen Plan machen, wie ein Netz aussieht inklusive Server, dass auch vernünftig läuft.

Achso, noch eine Frage an Klon, für so eine Hardware braucht man Sponsoren, kannst du mir sagen, wie du an die Rankommst?


----------



## ElFunghi (20. Juni 2002)

jojo, ich weis das das so wie wir das auf dem Bild machen wollten so nicht funktionieren kann. Iss ja auch schon ne Zeit her als wir das versucht haben auszuklügeln.

Natürlich kannste in meinem Bild rumkritzeln  

THX
ElFunghi


----------



## Klon (20. Juni 2002)

WWCL sag ich nur.
Gibt schon mal Prozente. 

Wie kommt man an Sponsoren (rein Server, sprich nur Geld Sponsoring):
- Zu den Banken latschen
- Zum Bürgermeister latschen (größter Event diesen Sommer) wenn man Glück hat unterstützen die dann die Sponsorenjagd 

Andre Sponsoren, für Turnierpreise beispielsweise, bekommt man einfach durch SPAM, Tonnen von Mails raushaun, an OnlineShops und so weiter. Ab einer gewissen Größe und einem guten Auftreten kricht man teils auch dann selber Mails mit der Bitte von kleineren Unternehmen ob sie einen nicht sponsorn dürfen.
Bei den Mails haste 10:1, Absage/Zusage das ist dann schon nicht schlecht.

Der Rest läßt sich bequem durch Eintrittsgelder bezahlen.


----------

